# Geneva 2011: Nissan ESFLOW Concept Live Pictures Revealed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan's striking ESFLOW concept, which has been teased in renderings online, finally appeared in the flesh ahead of the official opening of the Geneva Auto Show on Monday.

With a range of 150 miles and an estimated 0-60 time of 5 seconds, the ESFLOW is the kind of electric car we can support. Considering that much of the technology is based on the Nissan Leaf electric car, the ESFLOW is a plausible addition to the Nissan brand in the near future.

More: *Geneva 2011: Nissan ESFLOW Concept Live Pictures Revealed* on AutoGuide.com


----------

